# Best vintage camera to capture the Northern Lights?



## float.bridges (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to the forum, I just had a few questions.

I'm going to Alaska for a while, and I was just wondering what camera I should invest in to take with me? It needs to be able to survive the cold, be able to take pretty photos of the aurora borealis, be fairly cheap, and take color film (I'm learning how to develop my own photographs). 

Also, if I ended up picking up an old camera made for black and white film, would color film work alright with it?

Forgive me, I'm new to film.

And thanks in advance!


----------



## timor (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
There are no cameras made only for b&w film.  You can load color film to anyone. If the lens will properly reproduce color that is another question, but anything made from 1970 on will have no problems. Hasselblad in very cold conditions will behave, but is not cheap. I guess you will need something with automatic exposure. Yashica GSN has a fast lens, very good light meter and automatic exposure up to 30 sec. I don't know if that enough to catch aurora borealis on fast ISO 400 film.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 4, 2013)

By the sound of your question you are not capable of taking the photo but any old camera is


----------



## timor (Sep 4, 2013)

gsgary said:


> By the sound of your question you are not capable of taking the photo but any old camera is


Gary, be nice, don't shoot film newbie, he asked for mercy.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 4, 2013)

timor said:


> Gary, be nice, don't shoot film newbie, he asked for mercy.



Its hard with questions like that


----------



## timor (Sep 4, 2013)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Gary, be nice, don't shoot film newbie, he asked for mercy.
> ...


I know, but is not his fault. Blame for that digital technology. In general. Many young people believe that digital computers already surpassed humans in creative thinking.


----------



## compur (Sep 4, 2013)

I would recommend the Nikon Action Touch.  It is sealed against weather (can be used underwater) and is ruggedly made for adverse weather conditions.  It is also a point-and-shoot camera that is easy to load and use and has an excellent Nikon lens.

As with any vintage camera, make sure it is working properly before purchasing.


----------



## limr (Sep 4, 2013)

float.bridges, if you are still reading this...

Yes, Gary was a bit shirty, but you should also be aware that you have quite a bit to learn about shooting film cameras. It's quite naive to think you just need the right camera to "take pretty pictures" of anything, especially tricky subjects like shifting lights in the night sky. If you're still new enough to film photography that you think there are different cameras for different films, then you are going to have difficulties.

Are you looking for something completely automated, portable, without worrying about changing lenses? Get an Olympus Trip 35. Olympus Trip 35 35mm Point and Shoot Film Camera | eBay

You want something totally manual so you can dive straight into the deep end? Get a Pentax K1000. Pentax K1000 | eBay

Put whatever 35mm film you want into either one of them. For color, try Kodak Gold 200. For black and white, Kodak TriX 400.

Just be prepared for that fact that your pictures are probably not going to be as good as you expect at first. There's a learning curve. Be sure to bring your digital camera as a back up.

Finally, good for you for jumping into film photography in this digital age.


----------



## float.bridges (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for all your answers!
I'll definitely look into the Nikon Action Touch, Olympus Trip 35, and Pentax K1000.
I'm not new to photography, just film, aha. Film cameras aren't all that much different. Just more character in film, in my opinion. That's why I want to get into it.
One more thing, I'm looking into the Argus C3 as well. How well do you guys think it would handle the Northern Lights?


----------



## timor (Sep 6, 2013)

Forget the brick. Cameras we suggested have own light meters, C3 has none. Speaking of which, I don't think light meter in K1000 has enough range for night photography. Check the others before you buy. On the other hand if you want to calculate own exposure time K1000 will be the easiest to operate as it doesn't have any automation at all. Don't forget to check the reciprocity failure characteristics for the film of your choice.
Just a note:
http://www.digitaltruth.com/data/reciprocity.php


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the Hasselblad 500C bodies, but that's just me.


----------



## limr (Sep 6, 2013)

timor said:


> Forget the brick. Cameras we suggested have own light meters, C3 has none. Speaking of which, I don't think light meter in K1000 has enough range for night photography. Check the others before you buy. On the other hand if you want to calculate own exposure time K1000 will be the easiest to operate as it doesn't have any automation at all. Don't forget to check the reciprocity failure characteristics for the film of your choice.
> Just a note:
> Digitaltruth Photo



You're right - the K1000 light meter just stays at dead center when there's not enough light to meter off of. But for Northern Lights, a separate light meter is probably better anyway. Or metering from a digital camera.


----------



## paigew (Sep 6, 2013)

welcome to the forum! Where in texas are you from? My brother is also going to alaska soon (from texas).


----------



## limr (Sep 6, 2013)

Newtricks said:


> I like the Hasselblad 500C bodies, but that's just me.



Ah, wouldn't we all! But the OP did say "fairly cheap"


----------

